# [ROM GUIDE] How to not install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ennu (Jul 4, 2012)

Roland may I suggest you something, put this on top of your OP in red big size letters: *Note: *You will not be able to restore your older nandroid backups from a data/media recovery. If you wish to go back to your previous setup you will need to run the ACMEUninstaller2 and then reinstall with a non data media build and recovery. You can then transfer you older backups over to the device and restore them.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice guide Grimm! I want to suggest a bit of information that you might want to include in it. CyanogenMod and Evervolv Roms do not use the same naming convention for their builds. So when switching back and forth between CM and Evervolv, one needs to make sure that the previous build is removed from the /boot partition otherwise they will run into problems installing the other build. You can check, but I don't think any of the recoveries you mentioned above takes care of removing the other build's roms. ACMEUninstaller2 was created to make sure that both cm and Evervolv Roms are removed when it is run. And then the other fly in the ointment, is that acmeinstaller should not be used to install data/media roms. They should always be installed using the proper recovery for each particular data/media Rom.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks NT. Looking into this.

Fyi, during installation, the non-data media version of Evervolv 4.3.1 from 1/29/14 has it's updater script set to format /system and delete /boot/ uImages for some Roms, ie CM, AOKP, ICS, & ClassicNerd. So I need to pull apart the CM and Evervolv data media build "updater scripts" and see what they format and delete if anything.

Also note that the /boot partition size is about 30.99mb and my current JcSullins Cm10.1 VPN install with Cwm v6.0.1.9 takes up about 25mb of that.

** Has anyone heard of anyone adjusting the /boot partition size to say 50mb, perhaps with Taylor? **

I may have put together some screenshots of the updater script code once I know more.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Tailor wont change boot and some other webos partitions that most people don't know are there.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Gradular. Any thoughts on ways to do this? I wonder if the /boot partition size is something that can be modified by iMarck90 for one of the AcmeInstallers or if that size is set by WebOS Dr during WebOS install?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonder if that portion of the updater-scripts from Evervolv can be incorporated into the CM updater-scripts? Leave it to Flintman to be thinking on his toes. At least he covered the main ones. And ClassicNerd as far as I know is just about a non-player.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks Gradular. Any thoughts on ways to do this? I wonder if the /boot partition size is something that can be modified by iMarck90 for one of the AcmeInstallers or if that size is set by WebOS Dr during WebOS install?


 it might be able to be done but the only way I can test it is scripts so I don't have access to the full code yet. But if it bricks my TP, I don't know it a webdoctor would fix it or if I had to go through the delete every partition and rebuild them.



nevertells said:


> Wonder if that portion of the updater-scripts from Evervolv can be incorporated into the CM updater-scripts? Leave it to Flintman to be thinking on his toes. At least he covered the main ones. And ClassicNerd as far as I know is just about a non-player.


That could be done pretty easily.

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

New data media recovery from Milaq's CM11 3.0 kernel thread plus a custom ROM updater from 2/6/14 onwards.
See his post here
recovery-clockwork-6.0.4.7-tenderloin

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I wouldn't risk a bricked TP to test resizing the boot partition.


Gradular said:


> That could be done pretty easily.


I would think so to, but that would require CM acknowledging other Roms and might be frowned upon.

It would certainly help others going back and forth between the two having the CM installer delete other ROM files like Evervolv from /boot.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> New data media recovery from Milaq's CM11 3.0 kernel thread plus a custom ROM updater from 2/6/14 onwards.
> See his post here
> recovery-clockwork-6.0.4.7-tenderloin
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


And as usual in typical Milaq fashion, not a clue as to what this new recovery does. :lame:


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

NT, well he does indicate the change is necessary to support the custom Rom updater function for his CM11 build. It is also worth noting that the most current base available for building any CWM Recovery right now on any device is v6.0.4.7 (I think). Not sure how the recoveries get built and where the changes come from or are pulled from (GitHub? ), but I am sure somewhere there is a list of differences between the recovery build versions.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick note. Edited and moved some of my posts. Have a look at the end of post 9.

Post 08 - Mpgrimm2's Notes about the Different Data/Media Build Recoveries 
Post 09 - Mpgrimm2's Notes about /boot Partition Limits, Rom Install Scripts, and AcmeInstallers


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

**** Quoted from post #9 ****​*"TP Developers please note: *
I appreciate all your hard work and can only hope that no one takes offense to the above thoughts or is discouraged as I promise no slight is intended. As an average user I am merely peaking behind Oz's curtain whenever I manage to learn something new and seek to share with others. Perhaps a properly placed question like mine, even one without all the information, can be useful."
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/113874-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-44-data-media-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/
**** Quoted from post #9 ****​
@Mpgrimm2,

I fully agree that to eliminate confusion, and make the whole process of installing data/media Android on the HP TouchPad, we need some uniformity used in the naming conventions of all the uImages installed. There would only be the need for one ACMEInstaller that would install whichever Rom or recovery that was placed in the cminstall folder. Thanks for all the research you are doing in this area.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a quick heads up while I have a moment.
Just followed the op to switch over to Milaq's CM10.2 Data Media 20140210 build (2.6 kernel) using ACMEinstaller5M and the cminstall pack I uploaded for the op. Everything seems to have booted up fine.

Rebooted back to Milaq's Cwm 6.0.3.6 to flash the_ape's 16gb data_plus only zip and it appears to have failed leaving me still with the 1.5gb data partition size when booted back to CM10.2.

I will play with it more later and see what is up, not sure if this version of cwm can flash the file or not. Time to sleep.

EDIT: Flashed Flintman's TWRP SeLinux from CWM v6.0.3.6 and reboot. No Luck. See some of my feedback starting at post 61 in The_Ape's thread . Not having much luck with either Gradular's or the_ape's zips.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Fixed: Be sure to look through posts 61 - 63 over at The_Ape's thread. I will quote here:



Mpgrimm2 said:


> *Now I can't get any other zip file or recovery to flash? Weird!*
> 
> Started from: Milaq's CM10.2 data/media build (support for /data/media/0/ and /sdcard/ as "external_sd" ) and his CWM v6.0.3.6.
> 
> ...


*Final Thoughts:*

- Might be best just to use regular Acme5 to load only Moboot 3.8 and CWM 6.0.1.9.

- Reboot to CWM, "mount USB storage" and transfer data_plus and CM Data media rom/gapps files over by pc (or when copying over the cminstall folder).

- Flash data_plus zips as needed. Reboot back to CWM. (Tells you to reboot)

- Flash Philz CWM 6.0.4.7 SeLinux data media Recovery, Reboot back to Recovery again.

- Flash data media Rom and Gapps (need to test if Philz Recovery will flash CM10.2 Data Media or not)

Anyone know for sure? May have to run my TP back through the gauntlet again to find out.

NEED BED. bye.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> RolandDeschain79,
> 
> Have another look at posts 61 - 63 in the_ape's thread. Basically,
> 
> ...


Some serious testing going on here. Don't know if you caught what I posted before, but what you said about using ACME5 to flash just moboot and 6019 recovery is what I suggested. After using recovery to flash either Grad' or Ape's zips to increase /data, and copy the CM11 Rom and gapps over, then flash Flintman's TWRP, would be interesting to see how Flintman's modified TWRP works on all the Android 4.4/ CM11 and Evervolv Roms. I also seem to remember that Flint's TWRP can see the old SD card. BTW, did you have the recoveries that you were trying to flash with the data/media recoveries on the data/media SD card or on the old SD card?

Doing it this way does not require Tailor, a good thing. :goodcry: Also, can you validate that running ACMEUninstaller2 resets all the partitions back to like nothing was ever done? I think you are on to something here. No need for all these different ACMEInstallers or Tailor. A method that is fairly close to what we used to do install old versions of Android on the TouchPad. This might be able to make it simple enough for any user to try installing Android 4.4 once a standard guide can be written and maybe Roland can create a new "How to" based on the simplified way.

Sure would be nice if some one could figure out how to add 5mb or so of memory to the /boot partition.

One other question, I have older versions of both TWRP and CWM installed side by side. TWRP is 5.27mb and CWM is 3.89mb. I still have 1.09mb left in /boot. What is the size of the installed uImages of the data/media TWRP and CWM? There is a file that a lot of people still have in /boot, I believe the name is update/uimage or uimage/update. It is around 5mb in size and can be safely be either moved or deleted from /boot. I deleted it off my a couple of years ago and believe this is why I am able to have both recoveries installed at the same time.

One other thought, Milaq's new updater requires a special recovery of it's own for it to work. :lame:


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Great reading. Any chance you know what the data would be for the 64GB TouchPad?


Think about it, a zip to increase /data to anything close to that does not exist. So you are going to have to use Tailor. Look at Roland's video on how to use Tailor. Tailor should report what is left in /media to move. Just leave a gig or two for WebOS and move the rest to /data.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Don't know if you caught what I posted before, but what you said about using ACME5 to flash just moboot and 6019 recovery is what I suggested. After using recovery to flash either Grad' or Ape's zips to increase /data, and copy the CM11 Rom and gapps over, then flash Flintman's TWRP, would be interesting to see how Flintman's modified TWRP works on all the Android 4.4/ CM11 and Evervolv Roms. I also seem to remember that Flint's TWRP can see the old SD card. BTW, did you have the recoveries that you were trying to flash with the data/media recoveries on the data/media SD card or on the old SD card?


Yeah, I think i recall that. Just wanted to try out the cminstall pack and look for kinks in the process, plus I wasn't sure if I could mount the sdcard within Cwm 6.0.1.9 as a PC USB media device to move files over afterwards (still don't know). 
I recall some recoveries having issues mounting to windows.

Yes, I put all the recoveries and both CM10.2 / CM11 DM builds and Gapps on both locations once I started having issues with the data_plus zips just in case.



nevertells said:


> Also, can you validate that running ACMEUninstaller2 resets all the partitions back to like nothing was ever done?


May be a few days till I run it again but I will let you know. I believe RolandDeschain79 verified that it does already.



nevertells said:


> Sure would be nice if some one could figure out how to add 5mb or so of memory to the /boot partition.


I don't think this is possible. Certainly not from within Tailor per Gradular.

I believe that this partition is sized and setup by WebOS Dr and may be very hard to mess with, but who knows. Need a devs feedback on it for sure.



nevertells said:


> One other question, I have older versions of both TWRP and CWM installed side by side. TWRP is 5.27mb and CWM is 3.89mb. I still have 1.09mb left in /boot. What is the size of the installed uImages of the data/media TWRP and CWM? There is a file that a lot of people still have in /boot, I believe the name is update/uimage or uimage/update. It is around 5mb in size and can be safely be either moved or deleted from /boot. I deleted it off my a couple of years ago and believe this is why I am able to have both recoveries installed at the same time.


I think i have a screenshot in post 8 or 9 of the /boot. Not sure but when switching recoveries it seemed like there was very little room left when I was on Flintman's TWRP Alpha.

You can unzip/extract all the recovery uImages from their installers and get a file size without installing them.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I think i have a screenshot in post 8 or 9 of the /boot. Not sure but when switching recoveries it seemed like there was very little room left when I was on Flintman's TWRP Alpha. You can unzip/extract all the recovery uImages from their installers and get a file size without installing them. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I downloaded Milaq's, Phils CWM's and Flintman's TWRP and the uImage sizes are huge now compared to the older recoveries. So unless someone can figure out how to enlarge /boot, it's gonna have to be one at a time. Ah, we need a new app, "Recovery Switcher". :goodcry:


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Snowed in. Can't get any solid answers so, data media (DM) testing is in progress. I have my 32Gb TP set up with:
- 6.7Gb external_SD (orig. WebOS /sdcard/ )
This should let me jump back and forth between DM and Non-DM builds.
- 20Gb /data partition (for /data/media/0 "internal" sdcard)
Thanks Gradular for the zip!
- 600Mb /system partition (other defaults from ACMEinstaller5 series).

I also have all 5 data media recoveries and Jc's original Cwm 6.0.1.9 zips on both scards.
- Jc's original Cwm 6.0.1.9 (no data media support)
- Milaq's cwm 6.0.3.6 DM no_metadata
- Milaq's cwm 6.0.4.7 DM SeLinux
- Invisiblek's cwm 6.0.5.4 ? DM SeLinux
- Philz cwm 6.0.4.7 DM SeLinux (TWRP and cwm format support)
- Flintman's TWRP 2.6.3.0 DM SeLinux Alpha

I also have the following ROM and gapps zip packages on both sdcards:
- Jc's CM10.1 01/25/14 3.x kernel test
- Milaq's CM10.2 DM 02/10/14 2.6.35 Kernel
- Milaq's CM11 DM 02/10/14 3.0 kernel
- Invisiblek's CM11 DM 02/10/14 3.4 kernel
- Flintman's Evervolv 4.4.2 DM 02/10/14 3.4 kernel

I will keep track and report back on the results on what can flash what. Time to play. This will take a while, stay tuned.

*I am checking for:*

- Does the recovery mount "Usb Storage" to a windows pc for file transfer?

- Can the recovery format the partitions appropriately?

- Can the recovery successfully flash each rom and gapps?

- Which sdcard partitions are available to the recovery? (i.e. original /sdcard/ and, or, /data/media/0 )

- Can the Recovery successfully flash either the_ape's or Gradular's Data_Plus zips after AcmeUninstaller2/AcmeInstaller5?

(this will be done separately from the rest because of time constraints)

I am also checking the roms once booted for:

- Which sdcard partitions are available to the OS? (i.e. original /sdcard/ and, or, /data/media/0 )

I am checking this with a basic playstore setup using EsFileExplorer and/or Freespace apps.

- Does USB OTG work (ie with wireless mouse) and check for ID pin activation bug.

( I am probably one of the few with a TP set up to check for this ).


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> +1
> 
> This is some really top shelf testing Mpgrimm2, thank you for undertaking this massive task. It really is a lot to test, I had to read it over twice just to take it all in.
> 
> I haven't yet posted this thread @ XDA due too all these variables and not knowing what works and what doesn't. The only discrepancy I have, was that I was able to flash the apes zips with Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 (no_metadata, for data/media). That was the only data media recovery that I had it work with.


I discovered part of the glitch... If I just flash Moboot 3.8 and Cwm v6.0.3.6 via Acme5, and then run the data Resize zips from Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM it will work, but if I include CM10.2 DM and Gapps (all 4 files) via Acme5 (or Acme5M) then it won't work after CM10.2 has finished booting up for the first time. It might still work if you catch ClockworkMod from Moboot screen before first load of CM, but I don't know for sure and may not go back to test it, idk.

Summary: Jc's CWM v6.0.1.9 will consistently flash any of the the_ape's data_plus or Gradular's data_resize zips. Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM will do it but the sequence of events has to be correct otherwise you have to load Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9, resize /data, and jump back to Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 DM.

RolandDeschain79 and NT, check your PM's, I think I have a new "version 2" cminstall pack that will solve the issue of first Data Media install for CM10.2. It seems quite reliable but it has to be broken into a few more steps. I have acmeuninstalled, wiped Sdcard from webOs, and reinstalled about a dozen times in the last few days working it out.

PS: I have decided that I prefer Gradular's "data_resize" zips over the "data_plus" zips because Gradular's will always check the current size and calculate what changes need to be made to come up with the "planned" /data partition size. Whereas the data_plus zip can be used repeated to increase the /data partition by the stated "increment" and could cause problems (i.e. if the 8gb data_plus is run 2x on a 16gb TP it will run out of space). Both version are useful, I just think Gradular's method is safer for the average user.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

So none of the current recoveries that support data/media builds can mount usb storage under win 7 whilst in recovery mode?

Thanks again mpgrimm2!


----------



## Sawgwa (Apr 19, 2012)

I have read through this extensively (read that the wife is getting greumpy) and have been ACMEInstalling5* and ACMEunisntalling2 to see how this is going and have some questions.

Is the Flintman 4.3 / 2.6 kernel a data media?

To go to 4.4 I need to:


Install SELinux CWM (recovery-clockwork-6.0.4.7-tenderloin) 
Run Apes data_plus_24576mb-signed file (my TP is 32 GB) 
Then I can install the Flintman Evervolv 4.4
Install a kitkat gapps

And if there is anything particular someone wants me to test I am all set to do a few installs uninstalls. I have nothing on the TP that I can't lose. I'm even prepared to WebOS doctor the bad boy, for Science you know.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sawgwa said:


> I have read through this extensively (read that the wife is getting greumpy) and have been ACMEInstalling5* and ACMEunisntalling2 to see how this is going and have some questions.
> 
> Is the Flintman 4.3 / 2.6 kernel a data media?
> 
> ...


This is Flintman's/Evervolv's first foray into the data/media arena:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601360

Before that it was all non-data/media.

He also supports a non-data/media version of 4.4 here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2523609

If I were you, I would wait until all this is sorted out before messing around with all the hocus pocus involved with installing a data/media ROM.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> So none of the current recoveries that support data/media builds can mount usb storage under win 7 whilst in recovery mode?
> 
> Thanks again mpgrimm2!


For now,

- Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 (no_metadata, for data/media)


No Option to mount USB storage to Win7 PC.

- Flintman's TWRP v2.6.3.0 SeLinux Alpha build (SeLinux data/media)


No Option to mount USB storage to Win7 PC.

- Invisiblek's CWM v6.0.4.5 (not v6.0.5.4) (SeLinux data/media from CM11 branch)


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.

- Milaq's Cwm v6.0.4.7 (SeLinux data/media from CM11 branch.)

This new version is needed for Nightly's after 2/6/14 due to Custom-Updater feature.


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.

- Philz CWM v6.0.4.7 Advanced (SeLinux data/media with support for TWRP/CWM formats)


Couldn't mount USB storage to Win7 PC.

However,

- Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (Original partition layout, Non-data/media)


*CAN mount USB Storage to Win7 PC* (original external_sd only)


----------



## Sawgwa (Apr 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> This is Flintman's/Evervolv's first foray into the data/media arena:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601360
> 
> ...


\Thanks nevertells! Now you have given me one more to try..... Like that's a bad thing HA!

Well I'll surely give that a run too but I am very interested in trying 4.4 with data media. It is like a hobby/ovbsession/hobby/obsession... You all get it.

There is nothing on my TP I love that is not backed up and I am willing to run different scripts, builds, CWMs. TWRPs etc. Let me know. I have a 3w2 and a 16 GB to test on.

So my wife said I need a hobby!

Thanks again nevertells and everyone, specially the developers. This is all so much fun!

Love and Peace!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

topher67 said:


> So none of the current recoveries that support data/media builds can mount usb storage under win 7 whilst in recovery mode?
> 
> Thanks again mpgrimm2!


Kind of silly isn't it? 
If you don't transition correctly, you won't have an easy way to get the files to the sdcard that is seen by the recovery and you won't have anything to flash.

Some of the difficulty getting switched over to data media builds and repartitioning could be avoided by having a recovery that can:
- see both sdcard locations 
(some of the OS's can though)
- mount USB storage to winPC.
- Able to flash the resizing zips
(NO ONE seems to have ANY explanation on why only JcSullin's Cwm 6.0.1.9 and Milaq's Cwm 6.0.3.6 DM are the only ones that will work).
- Able to support all data/media builds 
(i.e. both CM10.2 no_metadata and 4.4 kk SeLinux builds)

None of the recoveries support all features. It is piecemeal at best and requires a few jumps to get where you need to be.

There are also a few issues with the CM ROM install updater-script that can cause limited /boot space if you were previously on another ROM (i.e. Evervolv). It can be easily prevented by adding in a few lines of code to delete prior ROM from boot and set CM as default OS in Moboot just like the Evervolv script does. Or it can be prevented by standardized android filenames for the boot partition so the files are always overwritten and duplicates/extras are avoided.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sawgwa said:


> I have read through this extensively (read that the wife is getting greumpy) and have been ACMEInstalling5* and ACMEunisntalling2 to see how this is going and have some questions.
> 
> Is the Flintman 4.3 / 2.6 kernel a data media?
> To go to 4.4 I need to:
> ...


FYI Flintman's 4.3 /2.6 kernel is not a DM build and you will not be able to flash the data sizing zips with that Cwm 6.0.4.7 recovery (feel free to double check and let us know), I'd keep JcSullin's Cwm6.0.1.9 on both sdcard locations so you have it if needed for the resizing zips plus whichever recovery you want for SeLinux support of 4.4 KitKat buikds (I like Philz Cwm 6.0.4.7).
Check your pm.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Kind of silly isn't it?
> If you don't transition correctly, you won't have an easy way to get the files to the sdcard that is seen by the recovery and you won't have anything to flash.
> 
> None of the recoveries support all features. It is piecemeal at best and requires a few jumps to get where you need to be.


My point exactly. 
However, this is hopefully a state of affairs that won't last too long and the process should become smoother and less 'complicated' over time.

Cheers.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow! This all looks very interesting. Thanks for all the hard work. My 3 Touchpads have been sitting rather dormant for a while as I've been playing around with 8" tablets. I might just have to dust one off!

Sent from my Le Pan TC802A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

JohnA2u said:


> Wow! This all looks very interesting. Thanks for all the hard work. My 3 Touchpads have been sitting rather dormant for a while as I've been playing around with 8" tablets. I might just have to dust one off!
> 
> Sent from my Le Pan TC802A using Tapatalk


Do you happen to have a 16Gb TP? Perhaps you can assist with this post.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I do have a 16 gig. What would you like me to do?


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will send you a pm.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

FYI:

I removed and merged the recovery/rom testing information from posts 34 and 35 into post 8.

I also updated the Rom Install Script post 9 to include a zip to delete Evervolv from boot and set CM as default in Moboot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> FYI:
> 
> I removed and merged the recovery/rom testing information from posts 34 and 35 into post 8.
> 
> I also updated the Rom Install Script post 9 to include a zip to delete Evervolv from boot and set CM as default in Moboot.


Been trying to wade through all the posts, notes, suggestions and impressions. :dafuq: Pheew!!!!! I'm worn out. You sure have covered the gambit and then some. I'm trying to decide if I want to subject myself to a data/media install. The amount of data I will have to move or remove to do a proper install is not going to be fun especially if I decide to return to my current setup. Would have been so nice it this had all been the norm from the beginning. And as I continue to read the data/media threads by Invesiblek, Milaq and Flintman, I am still not convinced that enough issues have been resolved to make me even want to try any of them. If I had to pick, it would probably be Evervolv as he seems to have less issues to resolve than the others, is more responsive to user posts than the others and keeps everyone informed of what he is up to. I am not saying that Milaq or Invesiblek aren't doing anything, they just aren't very forthcoming about their progress.

I am convinced that the best method to set up one's TouchPad is using the zips rather than Tailor. Most everyone knows how to flash a file from recovery. Tailor on the other hand is way too labor intensive and requires a lot more technical expertise than most of the average users out there have.

I also think that at this point, with all the research and testing that has been done, that we need to start developing a standardized method of installing a data/media Rom. And, I don't think the developers are going to agree to standardize the naming of their images that get installed in /boot. The only fly in the ointment with standardization is how do you support the guy who just wants to upgrade and the rest who are rabid flashers who jump around from Rom to Rom? The process for preparing and upgrading is one thing. What happens if the user does not like data/media and wants to go back to the way their TouchPad was before installing a data/media Rom? Well, depending on which philosophy they follow, their original SD card has been cleaned to oblivion, if they weren't careful they lost their backup of their old installation and all their data, ie., music, pictures, videos are gone too. OH, yeah, we still have the issue of not being able to see both SD cards.

Well, if I get up the nerve to take a run at this and see what I can see, I'll come back and update with my observations.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been on Invisiblek's CM11 DM 3.4kernel (2-20 build) for a few days but kept randomly getting the "sleep of death" mentioned in the OP requiring "Home + Pwr" to reset. Got a bit annoyed with it, wiped cache and flashed Milaq's CM11 DM 3.0Kernel (2-20) build to test for a day or two. I think I am working my way back to Flintman's Evervolv 4.4kk DM 3.4 kernel or back to Milaq's CM10.2 DM w/2.6 kernel (originally recommended by RolandDeschain79). It has been a bit of a pain, but I have been restoring most of my apps with Ti Backup.

Flintman is at least aware of my suggestion on the filenames and willing to discuss it with the devs, but I haven't heard anything yet.

I am sure you can walk through all the details to get to a DM build if you want but here's another less clean option (still move the backup off the TP):

If you already have a 600mb system partition and depending on the amount of original sdcard space you use now, just convert the rest over to /data with CWM 6.0.1.9 and Gradular's zips. On my 32Gb TP I found I previously used about 5Gb of the sdcard, so using the 20gb data_resize zip left me about 6.9gb on the original sdcard to go back more easily and keep those regular backups and recovery zips available (Jc's CWM 6.0.1.9, Milaq's Cwm 6.0.3.6, and Philz CWM 6.0.4.7).

Note: I am still trying to get someone with a 16gb TP to fill in the left over sdcard sizes after using the 2 data_resize zips.

(the 8Gb data_resize will likely leave about 5-6gb for the old sdcard, but idk yet).

Once you have a bigger /data, just flash the new recovery, perform a factory/data reset, and flash a DM build and gapps (original sdcard left alone).

To go back and keep the larger /data, reflash cwm 6.0.1.9, format system, data, cache, and restore a backup (will wipe the /data/media/0 sdcard).

or run AcmeUninstaller2 to reset all the partitions and clear off android, and reflash original setup with acmeinstaller5.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

For those that need help with logs for bug reports to the devs, I found the following thread to help people post logs etc:

Tutorial: How to properly post a bug

As well as the following apps to help make things easier for people to get the files:
- Bootlog Uptime (get last_kmsg or specified file i.e. last_klog on the TP)
- CatLog and aLogcat (get logcats)
- Dmesg Log Viewer (get Dmesg's)

Haven't tried it yet myself, but with a Pastebin account and an app such as Pastebin for Android posting links to the logs should be easier.

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I've spent the last two days(wife accusing me of loving my TouchPad more than her) slogging through pretty much all the combinations of Roms, recoveries and methods of installing a data/media build.

First off, Mpgrimm2 deserves a huge thank you for working on this like he has, it needed to be done.

Second, I have come to the conclusion that as much as we all appreciate what the developers do to keep Android moving ahead on the TouchPad, *right now *trying to install a data/media build is a bunch of crap. There is absolutely no reason why we need all these different installers, recoveries and jumping through our asses to install or ugrade a data/media Rom. Grimm has done an outstanding job of sorting it all out and condensing it down to a reasonably understandable process.

Following his guide, this is what I did described in very basic steps: You could call it the "How not to use Tailor to install a data/media build."

I started off by uninstalling Android using ACMEUninstaller2.

Anything on the SD card I did not want to loose I moved over to my PC.

From WebOS, I used the SD card reset as described in Grimm's guide. This left the SD card basically devoid of anything except those files or folders needed by WebOS.

I proceeded to create cminstall and put Moboot 0.3.5 and Milaq's 6.0.3.6 CWM in it. I also placed Milaq's CM10.2 DM build along with the required Gapps on the root of the SD card along with Gradular's 24576 data resize zip, Philz 6.0.4.7 CWM, the Delete-EV-update boot.zip and all three of the most recent data/media Roms by Milaq, Invesiblek and Evervolv and gapps 20140195-kk.zip.

*Note:* By using Gradular's 24576 resize zip on my 32gb TouchPad, that left me with around 2.8gb of ram for WebOS to use. It's up to those users with 16gb TouchPads to decide which resize zip that will leave then a bit of ram for WebOS.

I ran ACMEInstaller5 and booted to CWM 6.0.3.6 to install Milaq's CM10.2 and it's gapps.zip.

With this installed I could now see both SD cards in 6.0.3.6 CWM and when booted to Android with my TouchPad connected to my PC. I moved all the files I would need to install any version data/media Rom, gapps and switch back and forth between CM builds and Evervolv to the new Data/media SD card.

Lastly I used CWM 6.0.3.6 to flash Philz 6.0.4.7 CWM so I could test installing the data/media Roms. Because Philz CWM has a feature to prepare a TouchPad for a different Rom I was able to install all three Roms. Only when I switched from Evervolv to a CM Rom or a CM Rom did not show up on Moboot as the default OS did I have to use the Delete-EV-update boot.zip. It works as advertised.

After installing all three Roms, my conclusion is that Milaq's cm11-20140224-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip is the one I would recommend. It is the most feature complete of the three with the least amount of issues to be resolved. Everything, with the exception of the camera, I tried worked. No random reboots, no issues with Chrome that others have been reporting, mic works, sound plays when the tablet is put to sleep, WiFi wakes up immediately from sleep. I have WiFi settings set to "never" and optimization unchecked. It's smooth, quick and so far has been stable. The camera is not a deal breaker for me. I have not tried Bluetooth yet, but I seem to remember others reporting it works. I'm not a big Bluetooth user either. And to sweeten the deal, battery drain is running around 6 mA.

What needs to be done is a recovery like Philz that can flash all the resize zips that right now only 6.0.3.6 and the original CWM6 can. We need one ACMEInstaller and one ACMEUninstaller that can do it all. Installing a data/media Rom should not have to be a PIA to install or upgrade. It should require no more effort than what was required to install older versions of CM and the other Roms.

If this Milaq Rom I have installed right now continues to behave, I just might leave it installed. If not, I'll be going back to J.C.'s BT Snapshot build. Now that is a solid, feature complete build.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good feedback NT! My wife has been giving me "the eye" as well lately, which means I am approaching my hobby limits.

I'm still on Milaq's CM11 DM build for the same reason and if I have issues may move to Flintman's Evervolv DM build.

PS: why are you still hanging on to Moboot 3.5? 
Moboot 3.8 is quite solid after almost a year of use.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Good feedback NT! My wife has been giving me "the eye" as well lately, which means I am approaching my hobby limits. I'm still on Milaq's CM11 DM build for the same reason and if I have issues may move to Flintman's Evervolv DM build. PS: why are you still hanging on to Moboot 3.5? Moboot 3.8 is quite solid after almost a year of use. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I guess mostly an old habit. Moboot 0.3.8 was mostly created with gamers in mind because of the serial number issue. Moboot 0.3.5 works perfectly fine for what I do. But you are right, 0.3.8 is solid and thoroughly vetted.

And to reinforce Grimm's point to those who are new to this: I have been accused of not always being nice to certain of the noobs who hang around these forums. That being said, I make this warning, this process is not for the technically challenged. Grimm, Roland and I have gone to a lot of time and effort to try and make this less confusing and as easy as possible. But if you don't do your homework and thoroughly read the provided information, you are not going to get a whole lot of sympathy. Roland is planning some videos to provide the visual support needed, so keep an eye open for those. There are plenty of other great CM and Evervolv non-data/media Roms available that do an excellent job of providing Android on the TouchPad. You will not be missing any life changing features and improvements by not installing a data/media Rom. In fact by doing so is going to break things and risk bricking your TouchPad. It's going to be months or not longer before Android 4.4.2 achieves the same level of stability and features of the non-data/media Roms, if ever! So I would strongly suggest you think twice before installing a data/media Rom.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> First off, Mpgrimm2 deserves a huge thank you for working on this like he has, it needed to be done.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Agreed. In the meantime - and this may be considered 'off-topic' for a data/media thread - those not wishing to go thru the hassle of installing data/media roms but wish to use Kitkat on the Touchpad can install Evervolv's non-data/media kitkat rom from a completely fresh install using the usual method of creating cminstall folder with (non-data/media) CWM, moboot and Evervolv's non-data/media rom, then installing using AcmeInstaller5E.

This gives us Kitkat, with access to media from both recovery and the rom, and no need for reflashing recoveries or resizing partitions...

Of course, this may become irrelevant if current development continues along the data/media route, but for now flintman is providing continued support for non-data/media roms on the Touchpad.

Cheers


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Agreed. In the meantime - and this may be considered 'off-topic' for a data/media thread - those not wishing to go thru the hassle of installing data/media roms but wish to use Kitkat on the Touchpad can install Evervolv's non-data/media kitkat rom from a completely fresh install using the usual method of creating cminstall folder with (non-data/media) CWM, moboot and Evervolv's non-data/media rom, then installing using AcmeInstaller5E.
> 
> This gives us Kitkat, with access to media from both recovery and the rom, and no need for reflashing recoveries or resizing partitions...
> 
> ...


Good point, but you know he has said that his main efforts will be towards data/media builds. Don't think he has plans to do nightlies with this non-data/media build.

And just to save you some time, if you do a factory/data reset and flash the zip to remove the Evervolv uImage, you should be able to then just flash the non-data/media KitKat Rom. If you are coming from a CM install, as long as you run the factory/data reset from recovery, then flash the non-data/media KitKat Rom. And if you want before flashing, format /system from recovery too.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Good point, but you know he has said that his main efforts will be towards data/media builds. Don't think he has plans to do nightlies with this non-data/media build.
> 
> And just to save you some time, if you do a factory/data reset and flash the zip to remove the Evervolv uImage, you should be able to then just flash the non-data/media KitKat Rom. If you are coming from a CM install, as long as you run the factory/data reset from recovery, then flash the non-data/media KitKat Rom. And if you want before flashing, format /system from recovery too.


No, no plans for nightlies, but releasing milestone builds.

Your second paragraph is true, but I was coming from installing kitkat onto a touchpad that does not have android on it, at all. My point was the complicated process to get data/media rom onto a virgin touchpad versus a non data/media rom.

Cheers


----------



## greggyh (Mar 2, 2014)

I've been using CM10 for a while and decided to move to CM11 and data/media. I was following the procedure here and had a failure after installing update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip. I had run ACMEUninstaller2, cleaned the USB from WebOS, then used ACMEInstaller5M with just this zip in /cminstall. I'm now stuck at "Please release key(s)..." during boot. Can I fix this? What did I do wrong to get here in the first place?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you follow the OP or Grimm's new guide in post#56?

You have to have at least Moboot and a recovery zip in cminstall when you run ACMEInstaller.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> No, no plans for nightlies, but releasing milestone builds.
> 
> Your second paragraph is true, but I was coming from installing kitkat onto a touchpad that does not have android on it, at all. My point was the complicated process to get data/media rom onto a virgin touchpad versus a non data/media rom.
> 
> Cheers


I don't know how much longer Flintman wants to try to keep up with two different builds. The obvious direction of the builds is data/media, so if anyone wants to keep up with the evolution of the builds on the TouchPad, then they are going to have to get used to installing and updating data/media builds. I agree 100% that the process of a clean or fresh install is a royal PIA. Grimm has spent days sorting it out and has narrowed it down to a limited number of steps with a minimum of confusion. The more users who voice their dissatisfaction with the current process will hopefully get the attention of the developers and hopefully they will do something about it. That is why I said in post #58:

"What needs to be done is a recovery like Philz that can flash all the resize zips that right now only 6.0.3.6 and the original CWM6 can. We need one ACMEInstaller and one ACMEUninstaller that can do it all. Installing a data/media Rom should not have to be a PIA to install or upgrade. It should require no more effort than what was required to install older versions of CM and the other Roms."

And posted a warning in post #60.

Through Grimm's efforts the process of installing a data/media Rom on a clean TouchPad or upgrading from a non-data/medial Rom, is down to the following:

1. Run Acmeuninstaller2 to remove android (if upgrading from a non-data/media Rom)
2. Boot to WebOs and reset/wipe the Sdcard to clear out the last bits of Android(this frees up ram for the resize step below)
3. Run ACMEInstaller5 to install Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM 6.0.3.6 DM
4. Boot to CWM v6.0.3.6 and run the appropriate data_resize zip. Immediately reboot back to CWM, this initializes the resize
5. Now with CWM v6.0.3.6, install Milaq's CM10.2 DM and Gapps for Android 4.3
6. Now use CWM v6.0.3.6 to install Philz CWM v6.0.4.7 DM SeLinux
7. Use Philz CWM v6.0.4.7 DM SeLinux to install whatever version of Android 4.4.2 and it's gapps you want.

Now that is just the basic steps laid out without links to files needed and instructions for housekeeping you need to do. You will find all that in Grimm's post #56. If Grimm had not done all the homework, testing and finally writing that guide, we all would still have to jump around several different forums trying to sort out what to do. There still would be a lot of confusion on which recovery to use for which step during installation or with which Rom. 

Now if you all want to have to continue to do it Grimm's simplified way(groan), then make yourselves heard to the developers that something needs to be done. The developers want us to adopt their vision of what Android installed on a TouchPad should be like. That's great, but they also need to provide the support via the installers and recoveries that keep that vision as uniform and easy as possible.

My hat of off to Flintman for continuing to provide a temporary method of testing Android 4.4.2 without having to endure the hassle of a data/media installation.

And my hat is off to MPgrimm2 for making the effort to simplify the process of trying to follow the developer's vision.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm attempting to combine my reflash zips with moboot and have had limited success with it at least decreasing the media partition. Ill work on it more later on today when I'm functioning right and not making stupid mistakes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well i certainly did not conceive of that as a possibility. Interesting. 
Not that you don't have enough to consider, but on a related note with the standard resize zips, is it possible to set them up so that when it checks both the media/sdcard and the /data partition for resizing it can take space from either partition as appropriate to achieve the requested /data size? 
For example, if the data partition is already 24gb and I want to flash the 20gb zip, it would need to pull 4gb from /data and add it to webos sdcard. Or if the data partition was 16gb and I flashed the 20gb zip it would also pull 4gb from sdcard and add it to /data.

Thanks either way.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Well i certainly did not conceive of that as a possibility. Interesting.
> Not that you don't have enough to consider, but on a related note with the standard resize zips, is it possible to set them up so that when it checks both the media/sdcard and the /data partition for resizing it can take space from either partition as appropriate to achieve the requested /data size?
> For example, if the data partition is already 24gb and I want to flash the 20gb zip, it would need to pull 4gb from /data and add it to webos sdcard. Or if the data partition was 16gb and I flashed the 20gb zip it would also pull 4gb from sdcard and add it to /data.
> 
> ...


No success.  I forgot I already had stuff on the media side before running the installer. I need to get a linux machine running again so I can decompile the installers.

The second thing is a great idea though. I'll work on that first since I got a pretty good idea what I have to code in.

Then ill try to tackle the combined issue and try to figure why it didnt work.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

